
Changing the narrative on distributed teams in Silicon Valley - _nh_
https://versionone.vc/changing-the-narrative-on-distributed-teams-in-silicon-valley/
======
_nh_
"Among our Silicon Valley-based portfolio companies, not a single company past
“A” does not have a distributed team." \- how the narrative on distributed
teams is changing in SV given the war for talent and rising costs.

